# Little Get Together



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

So SCPatterson is passing through my way on the 30th and is gonna stop by. We are gonna have some food and BS awhile anybody that would like to join us is more than welcome. Many of you know where my camp is for those who don't its just west of Tallahassee, Fl and if you need directions send me a PM. It would kinda be nice to know about how many so we know how much to cook and how many oysters to get


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Man that sounds like so much fun - being on the opposite coast is gonna be a problem - Tell SC Hi for us in the West


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll head out after Christmas and meet you there.  LOL

Cool that you guys will get to meet.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

You should have plenty of time to get here if you leave then


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 23, 2009)

HHmmmm, lets see. We are getting freezing rain, followed by heavy snow, then more freezing rain, and then a little bit more snow. 1500 miles to your place, HHmmmm, where did I put my keys LOL. 

That would be awesome Piney, believe me when I say, "I wish I was there"
Have fun and think about us up here in the cold miserable weather while your down there in warm sunny Florida.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 23, 2009)

I wont be down in the sushine state until the 15th of January
how far is clermont from you? thats where my daughter and son in law live


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

Its probably 5-6 hours from there to camp. I'm just off I-10 west of Tallahassee. My house is in Crystal River and it takes me 3.5-4 hours to get here driving the speed limits


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 25, 2009)

Anybody?????????????????????


----------



## bassman (Dec 25, 2009)

The way this cold weather is hanging on, I may have to fire up the motor home and head south!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll be there with bells on Jerry.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 26, 2009)

Me Tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Im sick of Mickey and Minnie and the whole dam crew......................


----------



## carpetride (Dec 26, 2009)

MIght see you Christmas 2010!  Wife and I are taking the kids on vacation over christmas next year instead of chasing after all the family get togethers.


----------

